# 12 Week Scans - Skull/Nub Theories (UPDATE WITH NEW PHOTO!)



## peach81

I am impatiently waiting for our anatomy scan in mid-May in my 20th week. Any guesses regarding skull/nub theory?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm going to guess :blue: for you :)


----------



## saraaa

I'd say boy too x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy :)


----------



## peach81

Well ladies... there's definitely a boy consensus, but I must say that I disagree. For clarity, I cropped and rotated the first image (since it's the clearest) to illustrate my hunch that it may be a girl.




What do you think? Am I on to something, or am I just seeing things?


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I'm guessing boy based on the 'lines' above the nub, to me this looks like stacking which is seen on boy nubs a lot of the time. I'm definitly not an expert though so could be totally wrong!

What are you hoping for? :)


----------



## Tess08

I would guessed girl too based on the nub angle but I haven't heard of stacking! What is that lol? Any chance I can jump in with some predictions too lol! I'm getting impatient waiting and don't have my 20 week scan till 6th may! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7010.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

Peach I would guess boy!!


----------



## Orglethorp

I see what everyone's seeing on both sides of the boy-girl arguement here. Nub says girl, skull says boy. I'd go with what the nub is saying and say girl.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Tess08 said:


> I would guessed girl too based on the nub angle but I haven't heard of stacking! What is that lol? Any chance I can jump in with some predictions too lol! I'm getting impatient waiting and don't have my 20 week scan till 6th may! X

Stacking are the little lines that can be seen on top of the nub at the end, they are seen quite often on boy nubs, the nub is basically the scrotum and the line (sometimes more than one, looks a little like stones stacked on one another iykwim?) is the developing penis.

I hope that makes sense as I'm not to great at explaining it lol if you google stacking then it will have a much better explanation :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Oh and I would guess girl for yours. If you start your own thread though you'll probably find you'll get more answers :)


----------



## Tess08

mum22ttc#3 said:


> Oh and I would guess girl for yours. If you start your own thread though you'll probably find you'll get more answers :)

Thank u mum22! I will need to look out for stacking on other people's scans in future to try and see it :) x


----------



## 6lilpigs

mum22ttc#3 said:


> I'm guessing boy based on the 'lines' above the nub, to me this looks like stacking which is seen on boy nubs a lot of the time. I'm definitly not an expert though so could be totally wrong!
> 
> What are you hoping for? :)

As mum says its sometimes the stuff going on above the main white line which is the true nub, yours does seem to be having stuff going on above in all your pics but none of them are super clear, your bright white line does seem a little short too which always adds to my boys leaning lol so leaning boy for you too :)


----------



## peach81

Well, I'll find out in 43 days. I just hate not knowing. Whatever the result, it won't change anything, but I just don't like being in the dark about anything important regarding the little one.


----------



## Tess08

peach81 said:


> Well, I'll find out in 43 days. I just hate not knowing. Whatever the result, it won't change anything, but I just don't like being in the dark about anything important regarding the little one.

Have you considered getting a private gender scan if you are so desperate to know? I couldn't wait for my 20 weeks scan so I have booked a gender scan for Sunday when I will be 16+4 :) they can do it from 16 weeks but I needed to wait for hubby to get a day off work so Sunday was the first day we could do x


----------



## peach81

I've looked into it, and the private scans are a bit pricey, as one would expect. I might cave in anyway, but the frugal side of me thinks that it's a waste of money since we're going to find out (relatively) soon anyway.


----------



## Tess08

peach81 said:


> I've looked into it, and the private scans are a bit pricey, as one would expect. I might cave in anyway, but the frugal side of me thinks that it's a waste of money since we're going to find out (relatively) soon anyway.

Oh are they expensive where u are? The one I'm getting is only £30. Yeh I know what you mean. I didn't get one with my daughter because I thought what's the point when I'll find out at 20 weeks anyway? But this time around we are hoping to move house soon so the sooner I can have a big clear out of my daughters old things the better x


----------



## blablamana

Maybe you can find one on offer? Here we have a great place that is currently doing short private scans (gender only) for 30 bucks! :) 

You could always email a place and ask if you can get a short gender-only one for a lower price?

I'm going to guess girl for you. Just a hunch, don't know much about nub theory.


----------



## peach81

We also don't live close to any private clinics that offer ultrasounds. In fact, my doctor's office (which is only 10 minutes from my house) doesn't have ultrasound equipment either. I have to go to a satellite office approximately 40 minutes away... and none of the private clinics that I've found online are even THAT close. Such is the life of living in the mountains.


----------



## Tess08

peach81 said:


> We also don't live close to any private clinics that offer ultrasounds. In fact, my doctor's office (which is only 10 minutes from my house) doesn't have ultrasound equipment either. I have to go to a satellite office approximately 40 minutes away... and none of the private clinics that I've found online are even THAT close. Such is the life of living in the mountains.

Argh that's a shame. But as you said, you will find out soon anyway even if you can't get a private scan! X


----------



## StillPraying

I'm voting :pink: agree with you on the nub :thumbup:


----------



## peach81

Oh, what do I know? The early consensus was BOY, and they were all right!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats on your boy!!


----------



## blablamana

Congrats, how awesome! I know from experience that boys are totally awesome ;)


----------



## peach81

We're excited, especially my BF who really, really wanted another son. I'm just happy that he's healthy and strong.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Tess08

Congrats! &#128522; Most of my girl guesses were wrong as I'm having a boy too lol x


----------



## Treedec

Boy guess


----------



## becsboo

congratulations


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------

